# Text im 70er Stil - Bitte um Hilfe



## smilecat (28. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und brauche direkt dringend Hilfe  

Ich würde gerne mal wissen wie man diesen typischen 70er - Schriftzug hinkriegt.
(Geschwungen und etwas dicker) 
Vielleicht kennt ihr das Logo von "die 70er show"
auf RTL, wenn nicht habe ich es als hier noch als Datei hinzugefügt.
Ungefähr sowas möchte ich machen und weiss wie gesagt nicht wie, 
gibt es vielleicht irgendwo im Web eine Tutorial?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus & Viele Grüße - Smilecat


----------



## Lord Brain (30. Oktober 2003)

Gibt es da nicht zig Fonts, die einen 70er-Stil hachahmen ... vielleicht mal auf einigen Fontseiten herumstöbern.


----------



## schmitzowitsch (6. November 2003)

die schrift bei der 70er show heisst übrigens candice


----------

